# Recovering color from old, faded slides



## Bruce J (Jun 2, 2020)

Years ago I scanned and processed a large number of old color slides and color negatives.  I used a Photoshop plug-in to help with the initial recovery of color for those slides that were faded; I think the plug-in was called Digital ROC (or something like that), and was available from Kodak.  I've now come across another batch of scanned slides which need to be processed. The PS plug-in stopped working several versions ago.  So, here's the question:

Does anyone know of a similar plug-in for either LR or PS that will help to restore color to faded-slide scans?  Or a method of using the old plug-in?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 2, 2020)

Did you find this maybe?
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/40937215


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jun 2, 2020)

I've just scanned a bunch of slides and negatives but only as small thumbnails. I know I'll have to tackle the colour correction issue at some point.

My Epson scanned has a colour restoration feature but I have not tried that.

One option I will be looking at is using Vuescan. It says it works with Photoshop. It also seems to have profiles for different film types.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 6, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Did you find this maybe?
> https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/40937215


Thanks Roelof for the link.  I did take a look at it and tried to follow the advice.  But, because it was from 2012, it apparently no longer applies.  It relies on a 32-bit version of PS, which no longer seems to be part of the package (at least I can't find it on my computer).  It did get me thinking though, and I dug up an old CD that had PSE 8 on it.  I installed that on my system, and loaded an old copy of the Digital ROC plug-in.  It seems to work!  Of course, since it's PSE, I can't automate the plug-in with an Action (and a Droplet) like I did previously in PS.  Lots of tedious clicking, etc., but it is working.  I also tried several other color recovery apps, but none seemed to do the job.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BryonManning (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello. Try using Photoshop. It has the function of returning a black and white photo to color.


----------



## Bruce J (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks, Bryon, for the suggestion.  I did manage to make my way through a couple thousand scans using a combination of LR, PSE, and Digital ROC.  Project is now finished.  I hope I don't have to do it again, but if I do, I'll take a closer look at the PS options.


----------

